# standard stage crew contract?



## Pianobum (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Is there some sort of contract for stage crew, set designers, costume designers etc, that releases the rights of the work created for the production to the producers other than self promotion?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 29, 2011)

The short answer is yes contact a good copyright lawyer and they should be able to help you. 

Though as a designer you'd have a hard time getting me to sign that.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 29, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> The short answer is yes contact a good copyright lawyer and they should be able to help you.
> 
> Though as a designer you'd have a hard time getting me to sign that.


 
It all depends on the work and how big the check is.


----------

